# Oak / Danish oil to dark am i STUFFED



## hunggaur (15 Nov 2011)

hi i have just built an oak worktop for a unit but when i put the danish oil on it has gone very very dark i would say a dark medium oak colour and my wife has said she does not like it as it is to dark (bless her little socks) is there any way to lighten it with out having to rebuild it. 

If not i am selling the wife if anyone is interested. 

many thanks

jon


----------



## Jacob (15 Nov 2011)

It'll go dark without any help from anybody so the answer is no. How much for the old lady?
Though american white oak stays lightish under varnish - a nasty yellow/brown.


----------



## Chrispy (15 Nov 2011)

Photo please :lol: :lol: 


Do you need to oil it? white shellac polish and wax wouldn't change the colour very much.


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Nov 2011)

Chrispy":1kdnep0r said:


> Photo please :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> Do you need to oil it?



Are we still talking about the worktop ? :shock:


----------



## hunggaur (15 Nov 2011)

The answer is no is does not need to be oiled i was going to use a wipe poly vanish but she said she would like it oiled. 

However the damage is now done i found the problem after i had oiled it.

i will try to upload pics later 

open to offers for the wife may even do an online auction (hammer) as it is cheaper than a divorce or the Hitman, unless someone knows a cheap hitman how does cheap weekend special rates (Hee Hee Hee) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers jon


----------



## SeanJ (16 Nov 2011)

this happens at work all the time, just buzz it off with a good orbital and/or pointed nosed sander, 120 grit should do it, it'll take a little while and be messy, but you'll get back to unoiled wood fairly quickly, the skill is staying even with it. good luck.


----------



## hunggaur (16 Nov 2011)

many thanks for the advice will try this in the future now ok with this project SOLD the WIFE instead.


----------

